# Rzr stuck pics.



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

Myself and some friends riding a couple weeks back. The guy in the Rzr made a slight miscalulation trying to straddle some deep ruts and goin a lil fast. Slid in one rut and hit a tree root coming to a dead stop.


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

looks like it would have been better to go thru the ruts


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn:


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

He finally traded the Rzr off for a Brute! He said mine proved itself so he went and got a black 2010. :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ HA!


----------

